# Ayuda para calentar un metal



## kauto (Jun 9, 2014)

Hola amigos, mi pregunta es a ver si alguien me podria ayudar a calentar una barrita de acero inoxidable de 5 mm de diametro y unos 50 mm de largo, hasta su punto de incandescencia, es decir, hasta que se ponga al rojo vivo (cerca de los 1200-1300 ºC). Un soldador normal de estaño de 80W me alcanza una temperatura de +- 400 ºC, pero no es suficiente. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2014)

Mmmm, como siempre recordar que temperatura y calor no son la misma cosa aunque estén relacionados.
Con 80W a una barra de 50m le va a dar muuuuuuuuuuuuuuucha risa sea como sea el método en el que le traspases el calor. Con suerte subiría unos pocos grados.

Breve introducción espero no ser pedante:
Calor=trabajo=energía
Potencia = (calor o energía o trabajo) /tiempo
Temperatura "nivel energético del calor" (descripción macarrónica)

Para saber cuanta energía necesitas para poner algo a 1300ºC necesitas saber su calor específico y su coeficiente de trasnmisión de calor ya que cuando lo calientes perderá energía por radiación, convección y conducción con el aire y con el elemento que lo soporta.

Al ser acero yo creo que iría a probar algo por inducción pero *PRIMERO *tienes que calcular que potencia necesitas aunque sea aproximada y como y donde vas a sujetar la barra; 50m son muchos metros y muuucha disipación con un salto térmico de 1200 grados.

Si das mas datos de que quieres hacer a lo mejor te orientamos mas, así sin mas no entiendo nada, no se de donde sacas las varilas de 50m ya que los camiones tienen unos 20 de largo como máximo ¿Las fabricas tu?¿Vienen en un transporte especial?¿Vienen enrolladas?...
¿Tienes que calentar los 50m de golpe o solo un extremo e ir moldeando por ejemplo?¿Durante cuanto tiempo?

Edito:
Vale, acabo de ver que has editado el tamaño a 50mm

Pues entonces creo que podría valer un horno de inducción, supongo.


----------



## kauto (Jun 9, 2014)

Gracias amigo Scooter por tu respuesta rápida. La cuestión es que con esa barrita (de 50 mm), tengo que trabajar con ella, para cortar un material y sólo lo puedo cortar con el acero inox al rojo vivo (actualmente lo caliento con un bunsen de gas pero hay que estar exponiedolo a la llama constantemente). Mi idea era con algún tipo de resistencia casera tipo soldador de estaño o similar. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2014)

Busca en el Foro *Calentamiento por inducción*

¿ Deseas cortar el acero inoxidable calentándolo ?
¿ Deseas cortar otra cosa con el acero inoxidable ?


----------



## kauto (Jun 9, 2014)

Estimado Fogonazo, gracias por tu interés. Como he comentado en el post, es para cortar otro material. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2014)

¿ Se puede conocer cual es ese otro metal ? y el ¿ Por que ? de ese método de corte.


----------



## kauto (Jun 9, 2014)

El material es caucho y hay que quemarlo.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2014)

Se me ocurre hacer una "sierra de arco" en la que el arco sea un hilo de nicrom o algo semejante y esté pasando constantemente corriente por él.
Como la corriente sería elevada habría que hacer un transformador de muy baja tensión de salida.

En cualquier caso además de calentar el metal lo que haces es fundir caucho lo que también consume energía ya que el caucho enfría el "cortador"


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 9, 2014)

@kauto para mi concepto y para lo que necesitas te puede servir una bujía incandescente , también he visto cautines de potencia caseros con estas bujías de motor Diesel


----------



## kauto (Jun 10, 2014)

Muchas gracias Yetrox. Me gusta tu idea. Pero mi pregunta es si estas bujias pueden estar mucho tiempo en ese estado, o solo puntualmente. Vas muy, pero que muy orientado a lo que necesito. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2014)

kauto dijo:


> Muchas gracias Yetrox. Me gusta tu idea. Pero mi pregunta es si estas bujias pueden estar mucho tiempo en ese estado, o solo puntualmente. Vas muy, pero que muy orientado a lo que necesito. Muchas gracias.



Tienen una vida útil de algunas decenas de horas dependiendo de su calidad.
Si reduces un poco la tensión de alimentación, la vida de estas se alarga bastante.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 10, 2014)

Estaría bueno saber. 
El espesor del caucho que vas a acortar.
El largo del corte.
Pero más importante es saber si el corte será recto o según diseño, esto es para saber si puedes utilizar una herramienta como la que te han sugerido, o un instrumento como el antiguo segelin, ya que las medidas de este dependerán de la distancia de al menos uno de los bordes a la línea de corte.
Por otra parte, leo esto y es como si estuviera viendo la humareda toxica, ¿tienes pensado como aplicar un sistema de ventilación?
¿Has revisado las posibilidades de otro método de corte, como por ejemplo discos recubiertos con carburo de tungsteno, u hojas de caladora en el mismo material?, ¿o es que el caucho viene reforzado con fibra de vidrio, de allí que necesites los 1200ºC?
Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 10, 2014)

Recuerda que el acero inox es el peor de los metales para disipar calor, puedes tener un extremo de este a 200ºC y del otro lado sostenerlo con la mano sin quemarte.

Lo de las bujías de los motores diésel está buena la idea, en la cámara de compresión del motor existen temperaturas mas altas a esa y la soportan sin problemas, muchos modelos de autos las dejan prendidas a pesar de estar el motor en marcha, y aún así tienen una vida relativamente alta.


----------



## JCAK (Jun 10, 2014)

Kauto ... una pregunta ...

¿Y si esta barrita de acero que vos decis la conectas a una fuente de tensión lo suficientemente potente para ponerla incandescente?

No se qué fuente ni como construirla para tu caso, pero pienso que sería la forma, incluso te permitiriía regular la temperatura también.

Saludos


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 10, 2014)

Lo que te dice @Fogonazo y @sergiot es muy cierto tienen su vida útil pero aguantan mucha temperatura, regulando el voltaje de estas podrás tener un buen nivel de calor, la ventaja no necesitas fuentes enormes de Amperios para ponerla al rojo vivo, vienen en varios modelos algunas mas gruesas que otras, y con una pequeña batería basta para que trabajes muy bien el caucho que necesitas perforar.

Cautín de Emergencia Casero cuando quedemos sin Luz y tengamos que realizar un trabajo urgente seria un buen salvavidas, porque trabaja a batería.


----------



## kauto (Jun 11, 2014)

Gracias a todos por las ideas. El espesor a perforar es de +- 3 mm, pero es indispensable que alcance esa temperatura para que el perforado sea el adecuado. La idea de JCAK es la que yo persigo desde un principio. El tema del calentador diesel mi duda es si puede estar en el estado incandescente 3 o 4 horas. La punta podría ser de cobre, pero el cobre es un enemigo del caucho. De aluminio...pues tiene un punto de fusion muy bajo y fundiria. El inox aguantaría bien ese tiempo. En cuanto a p p p , está prevista la emisión de gases al quemarla, mediante un extractor de humo en el punto de trabajo consalida al exterior, y el trabajo a realizar es "taladrar" el caucho, es decir, hacerle un agujero con la barrita en punta. ¿El invento que propone JCAK? como se podría hacer?.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 11, 2014)

hola nuevamente,¿pensaste en esto?(ver imágenes) ¿o no te convence?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 11, 2014)

Hola a todos ,caro Don kauto yo te recomendo mirar ese sitio aca : http://danyk.cz/induk_en.html ,  http://danyk.cz/induk2_en.html  y http://danyk.cz/induk3_en.html ,  donde en el esina como armar un horno por inducción electromagnectica de alta potenzia y frequenzia , donde seguramente usteds logra la intención de hacer lo que quieres.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 11, 2014)

kauto dijo:


> Hola amigos, mi pregunta es a ver si alguien me podria ayudar a calentar una barrita de acero inoxidable de 5 mm de diametro y unos 50 mm de largo, hasta su punto de incandescencia, es decir, hasta que se ponga al rojo vivo (cerca de los 1200-1300 ºC). Un soldador normal de estaño de 80W me alcanza una temperatura de +- 400 ºC, pero no es suficiente. Gracias de antemano.


 

@kauto si ninguna idea te sirve, porque no compras mejor un cautín industrial y ya esta, vi uno de 500W Tipo hacha eso si que quema y están en oferta, claro hay unos mas pequeños de 200W o 300W, cómprate uno de muy buena potencia, le acondicionas una punta que mas te convenga y al diámetro que necesites, entre mas delgada calienta mucho mas, este lo puedes usar por varias horas.


----------

